# Weird peeing habit



## Steveflyaway (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been potty training my puppy for about 1 month with consistency but it doesn't not seem to work completely. I notice most of his accidents inside the house are puppy excitement pee or submissive pee, which he should grow out of when he gets older (I hope!!) one thing I just don't understand. He's been doing very well with crate training and can hold it for 4-6 hours without peeing in his crate. However, everytime I changed his bedding in the crate (towel or blanket), he pees on the clean towel right away! I don't get it, if he recognizes the crate is his den and been sleeping on same towel for weeks why he would pee on clean ones?? Any idea or suggestions? Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I had to laugh at this! The little tinker. I can only suggest that he does not like the aroma of the fresh bedding and likes to add his own personal touch I have no idea, really, but maybe somebody else has some experience of this. Teddy had the submissive pee thing,too, but he did grow out of it. I am sure your puppy will soon leave behind his little pee quirks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie still does the odd 'happy pee' when she is excited i am afraid and doesn't show any signs of growing out of it!


----------

